# Need a Rented House or Shared acco



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi All -

I am from Bangalore, India and would be landing in Sydney on 5th March. I need a rented house or shared accommodation for initial period till i get job. 

Any help would be great.

thanks


----------

